# Radiator Lamellen verbogen, Grund zur Sorge?



## Ebrithil (10. November 2014)

Hey, ich habe gerade meine ersten Wakü verbaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei 2 meiner 3 Radiatoren Lamellen verbogen waren, ich konnte die ziemlich leicht wieder in Form biegen, habe aber nun Schiss das die Radiatoren eventuell undicht sind. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es das die Radiatoren lecken, kann man das einschätzen? In Betrieb ist die Wakü noch nicht, da ich aus versehen den falschen Auslassadapter für meine Aquastream bestellt habe (war spät nachts ), morgen sollte allerdings der richtige kommen und würde gerne Wissen ob ich mich schonmal auf Lecks einstellen sollte.

Mfg

P.S.: Bilder kann ich leider nicht machen, da ich alles schon verbaut habe, und vorher habe ich natürlich nicht dran gedacht


----------



## SpatteL (10. November 2014)

Wie du ja beim zurück biegen gemerkt hast, geht das recht leicht, da die Lamellen sehr dünn sind, daher kann man einen Schaden an den eigentlichen Kanälen, durch die das Wasser fließt, ausschließen.
Da muss es schon einen ordentlichen Schlag geben, das da was kaputt geht.

MfG


----------



## Ebrithil (10. November 2014)

Puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. November 2014)

Wenn es nur die Lamellen sind ist alles halb so wild. Sowas passiert.


----------



## mannefix (10. November 2014)

Lüftkühlung ist sowieso besser. Aber kein Grund zur Sorge-


----------



## Ebrithil (10. November 2014)

mannefix schrieb:


> *Lüftkühlung ist sowieso besser*. Aber kein Grund zur Sorge-


Ich hoffe das war ironie


----------



## NatokWa (10. November 2014)

mannefix schrieb:


> Lüftkühlung ist sowieso besser. Aber kein Grund zur Sorge-


 
Weit billiger ja ... aber BESSER ? @facepalm ......


----------



## ucap (10. November 2014)

Los schlagt euch


----------



## Thaiminater (12. November 2014)

Ja Gruppenkeile wie mein Lehrer immer sagt


----------

